# Possible Palio cutter group buy



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I missed the first group buy on these. I've e-mailed Cigarmony about a possible group buy on these cutters. If we can get a discount, how many of you would be interested? 

If this sounds like something you would be interested in please post here.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

If this were to include the new wood or carbon fiber versions, I would be in...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> If this were to include the new wood or carbon fiber versions, I would be in...


I will clarify that once I get a response.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I'd like to jump on this train.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

jgros001 said:


> the new wood versions, I would be in...


Oh yeah !!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am intersted in the burl.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> If this were to include the new wood or carbon fiber versions, I would be in...


:tpd: One of each if this is the case.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

IF the price was right I would jump In :w


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

I am interested in the burl as well.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I would be in.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I need one.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> If this were to include the new wood or carbon fiber versions, I would be in...


:tpd:

Ron


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I am still a noob, but I would be interested -- if the price was right and you all are comfortable with a new guy being a part of this. If not, I would understand!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> If this were to include the new wood or carbon fiber versions, I would be in...


:tpd: depending on price


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

If I ever want to achieve FOG status (way way in the future), I must first start by trying every single cigar product available on the market. 

So sure why not, I am in for one depending on the discount.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Count me in for one.

Thanks for getting this together.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Depending on price I would.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Grownassman said:


> I am interested in the burl as well.


Ditto here.


----------



## Seabird (Sep 30, 2006)

Count me in!

Seabird out


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Count me in if the price is right and the new styles are included.

Thanks for putting this together..


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd love to get in on this


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

depending on the price id be in too


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Im in for a burlwood.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

erab said:


> Count me in if the price is right and the new styles are included.
> 
> Thanks for putting this together..


I second that!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> Depending on price I would.


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

erab said:


> Count me in if the price is right and the new styles are included.
> 
> Thanks for putting this together..


:tpd: New style would be cool.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Depending on price me to. Burl or black for me, prefer burl. RJT


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm in Dave...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Depending on the price and the new styles, I would have to get in as well.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

JPH said:


> Depending on price I would.


:tpd: me too!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

JPH said:


> Depending on price I would.


mee too (I left out the :tpd: because Jeremy hunts and that is cool as ice)


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

JPH said:


> Depending on price I would.





SDmate said:


> :tpd: me too!





Diesel Kinevel said:


> mee too (I left out the :tpd: because Jeremy hunts and that is cool as ice)


ya wussy..lol


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Me too... depending on Price / Style...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> If this were to include the new wood or carbon fiber versions, I would be in...


:tpd:


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Okay, the latest scoop is that the new versions are not available for a group buy as of now. I will put this on hold for now to see if we can get them at a later date.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Okay, the latest scoop is that the new versions are not available for a group buy as of now. I will put this on hold for now to see if we can get them at a later date.


Let me know, cause I want 1.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

inter
ested


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I want the burl! Put me on the list!


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Okay, the latest scoop is that the new versions are not available for a group buy as of now. I will put this on hold for now to see if we can get them at a later date.


If the carbon fiber version became available for a group buy/discount in the near future, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello guys.

I apologize for the delay in responding here, it's been a crazy day.

Unfortunately I would be unable apply this group buy to the new Palio models as the delivery date and price point has not been set and there will be a limited number available to retailers initally.

My best guess would be after the holidays for a GB on the new finishes.

If anyone is still interested in a group buy for the original finish, I have forwarded Dave the info. So please feel free to respond below to give Dave an idea of who would still be interested.

Thanks again for the support you guys, I greatly appreciate it!

Sincerely,
Mark


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

If we get a great deal on the "old" ones...I'm down..

p.s. I didn't even know we were trying to get the new ones.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd prefer to wait for the new ones to come out.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I'd prefer to wait for the new ones to come out.


:tpd: I'll be in after the holiday on the CF.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in; it's on like donkey kong! I've been waiting for a group buy on these!


----------



## DirkT (Sep 25, 2006)

I am in for either the old style or new style.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I apologize for the delay in responding here, it's been a crazy day.
> 
> ...


I'm still in depending on the price


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd be interested in the old ones as well. The new ones might be nice, but it's up to you - you going ahead with the old or waiting Bigwaved?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll still be in on the old ones if the price is right.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm in on the new ones!


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd be interested, old or new. New prefered.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

old or new works fine for me depending on the price.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

If the price is right count me in...

Thanks!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd be interested in the old as well. Of course, if the price is right.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Im in either way


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Okay. I will set this up for the old version if we can round up enough gorillas. We will need around *30* to make it worth your while. I will go through the thread to make an old version list.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

1. dagrinch?
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. emelbee?
4. JHawk?
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *JPH*
8. Seabird?
9. Fugwumpy?
10. yachties23?
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. 68Trishield?
14. *SDMate*
15. Diesel Keneval?
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *Stog-a-boy

*Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the old version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the old kind.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Put me in for one of each of the new ones. If I can get in on this.

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

SDmate said:


> ya wussy..lol


gee thanks:r


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm in for the old version.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

1. dagrinch?
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. JHawk?
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. Seabird?
9. Fugwumpy?
10. yachties23?
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. 68Trishield?
14. *SDMate*
15. Diesel Keneval?
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the old version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the old kind.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

what's the approx price on the old ones???


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

I would love to go in on this. Old new, doesnt matter, a Palio is a Palio.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*14* confirmed as in so far.

1. dagrinch?
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. JHawk?
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. Seabird?
9. Fugwumpy?
10. yachties23?
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. 68Trishield?
14. *SDMate*
15. Diesel Keneval?
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the old kind.


----------



## HCI (Mar 2, 2006)

If the price is right count me in...

Sean


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

im in for an old... whats the price?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*16* confirmed as in so far.

1. dagrinch?
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. JHawk?
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. Seabird?
9. Fugwumpy?
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. 68Trishield?
14. *SDMate*
15. Diesel Keneval?
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
* 
Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the old kind.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I have already been "bolded" - but just to confirm I am in. Would love to know the price as well.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> I have already been "bolded" - but just to confirm I am in. Would love to know the price as well.


Call me Carnac...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Call me Carnac...


I just felt special seeing my name in bold. 

I figure if I add a palio to my collection, I will have two expensive cutters I don't use (already have a xikar). I almost always grab for the havana cutter these days. However, the palio will definitely come in handy since it: "Cuts up to 58 ring gauge cigars." That is the only problem I have with the havana cutters, they don't work well on larger RG cigars.

I know the Xikar can supposedly cut up to that large of a cigar as well.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Im in for an old one or a carbon fiber one depending on price.  

Thanks


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in for an old one but I also want one of the new ones when they come out if this deal is still going on. Can't have too many cutters.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Any chance on gettin em before Christmas? They would make a dandy gift.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I am another one who is curious about price -- go ahead and count me IN.


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm down for both the old now and the new after the holidays.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sigarz said:


> Any chance on gettin em before Christmas? They would make a dandy gift.


I am shooting to order with enough time to get them to everyone before the end of December.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*20* confirmed as in so far.

1. dagrinch?
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. Seabird?
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. cigarz?

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the old kind.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I very well may be retarded and have missed this, but is there an estimated price with shipping and all?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*21* confirmed as in so far.

1. dagrinch?
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. cigarz?

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the old kind.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Old style is fine with me.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

im interested in the older version


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*24* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. cigarz?
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the old kind.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Count me in. I miss the one I had stolen  

Of course, I'm still going to get a new one when they come out


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> *24* confirmed as in so far.
> 
> 1. *dagrinch*
> 2. Dux?
> ...


Am I too late to tag in on this? If the price is right I'd take one of each..
Frank


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Am I too late to tag in on this? If the price is right I'd take one of each..
> Frank


Frank,

You are not too late, but this group buy is for the plain black one. The burl, carbon fiber ones aren't available for a group buy yet. Do you want a black one?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*25* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *cigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

If it's not too late, and if the price is right I'm a maybe. Let me know when you have an idea on the price shipped and I'll let you know for sure then.

If it's too late, that's cool, I'll get the next one.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

uhh oh... *c*igarz == *S*igarz 

:sl


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

Me too. I want in. I'll take one Black please.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sigarz said:


> uhh oh... *c*igarz == *S*igarz
> 
> :sl


Doh! Sorry, bro.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*26* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. Dux?
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217
*
Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I think im going to wait for a Newer model. The Devil site (CB) just cleaned me out :w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*26* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. 
3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217
*
Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

im in. ill take the plain black one. what are we looking for as the price


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Frank,
> 
> You are not too late, but this group buy is for the plain black one. The burl, carbon fiber ones aren't available for a group buy yet. Do you want a black one?


Absolutely. What's the price ?
Frank


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*28* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr
*3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217*
31.* RockyP*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Any price yet ?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

depending on price i will take a black one. RJT


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We are close to having the 30.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Once this is ready to go, does anyone object to paying via PayPal? It would bump the price about a dollar.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Once this is ready to go, does anyone object to paying via PayPal? It would bump the price about a dollar.


It'll bump it 3.5 % of the total. I don't have a problem If it would make your life easier.. Remember you cant mention Tobacco!


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

paypal works for me. i have no problem with that


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

paypal is a go for me


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Would actually prefer paypal, since I won't have to get a money order (which would also cost an extra dollar).

And it shouldn't be a problem anyway, since it is not tobacco.

Of course, it is possible that not everyone has a paypal account, so this might actually cause some people to pass on this group buy, which would not be a good thing.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

PayPal, check or money order would be the options.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> PayPal, check or money order would be the options.


PayPal ShmayPal...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*28* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr
*3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217*
31.* RockyP*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm OK with PayPal.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

did TriShield sign me up??:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> did TriShield sign me up??:r


I will never tell.


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Once this is ready to go, does anyone object to paying via PayPal? It would bump the price about a dollar.


PayPal is my friend.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I will never tell.


mmmhmmm thats what I thought. he loves spending my hard earned money:r


----------



## SlideBone (Oct 28, 2006)

Sign me up.
Burlwood ??

:w


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

I was getting ready to buy mines tonight until I decided to do a search to read up some more on this cutter and WHALAA!!!

This site is great.

Count me in also!!!

NZ


----------



## DirkT (Sep 25, 2006)

Paypal or money order works for me as well


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*29* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr
*3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217*
31.* RockyP
*32.* Nestor Z.
*33. SlideBone?

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SlideBone said:


> Sign me up.
> Burlwood ??
> 
> :w


This grpoup buy is for the black one. The burlwood is not available for group buy yet. Are you in on the black one?


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

when do we expect to have these


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

RockyP said:


> when do we expect to have these


To make it faster for you guys, I fronted the group buy, so I'll have them by the weekend and will turn them right out once I get the payment :u

Thanks again
~Mark


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be interested in the original and possibly a carbon fiber finish, depending on the price.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*29* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr
*3. Funnymantrip?
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. RJT?
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217*
31.* RockyP
*32.* Nestor Z.
*33. SlideBone?
34. hoosier?

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## SlideBone (Oct 28, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> This grpoup buy is for the black one. The burlwood is not available for group buy yet. Are you in on the black one?


Black is fine !!!


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

Add me on the Black one!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*32* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr
*3. *Funnymantrip*
4. *emelbee*
4. *JHawk*
5. *Montecristo #2*
6. *Tristan*
7. *Stog-a-boy*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. *Grownassman*
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. dunng?
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217*
31.* RockyP
*32.* Nestor Z.
*33. *SlideBone*
34. hoosier?
35.

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will leave this open until Friday for people to jump in. I will PM everyone with the total cost in the next day or two.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> To make it faster for you guys, I fronted the group buy, so I'll have them by the weekend and will turn them right out once I get the payment :u
> 
> Thanks again
> ~Mark


should we send payment now or wait? let me know what your paypal name is so i can send you the $$


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RockyP said:


> should we send payment now or wait? let me know what your paypal name is so i can send you the $$


Wait until I get the total price. I have to hit the road for work, so I will figure it out tonight.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i will do that. coo


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

sign me up for 2. Stoga boy doesnt want it shipped to his house. So im getting one for him as well


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Please put me on the lsit as long as they ship to Canada! This cheap plastic cutter is pissing me off...lol:c


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm in for 2 if PayPal works... Thanks!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*37* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr
*3. *Funnymantrip*
4. *emelbee*
5. *JHawk*
6. *Montecristo #2*
7. *Tristan*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. *Grownassman*
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Keneval*
16. *dunng* *x2*
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217*
31.* RockyP
*32.* Nestor Z.
*33. *SlideBone*
34. *hoosier*
35. *a2vr6
* 36. *Stog-a-boy*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Please put me on the lsit as long as they ship to Canada! This cheap plastic cutter is pissing me off...lol:c


I will do that for you.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I will do that for you.


Can we get it cheaper if we hit 40?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Can we get it cheaper if we hit 40?


The cutoff of discounts I received via email was topped out at 30.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

dave kinevel is spelled kinevel:r 
just an observation


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*37* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr
*3. *Funnymantrip*
4. *emelbee*
5. *JHawk*
6. *Montecristo #2*
7. *Tristan*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Detriotpa357*
12. *Grownassman*
13. *68Trishield*
14. *SDMate*
15. *Diesel Kineval-*sorry about that. You look like a Ken to me. 
16. *dunng* *x2*
17. *yayson
*18. *DirkT
*19. *Malic23
*20.* Seanohue
*21. *Dudegroovin
*22. *Hornitomonster*
23. *Motownflip
*24. *AnimageCGF
*25.* HCI
*26.* puffmtd*
27. *sigarz*
28. *stevieray
*29. *croatan*
30. *msad1217*
31.* RockyP
*32.* Nestor Z.
*33. *SlideBone*
34. *hoosier*
35. *a2vr6
* 36. *Stog-a-boy*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*Update:

*_I am going to let this run through Sunday. After that I will PM all invloved with the details of how much and method of payments available. Upon receipt of this PM, let me know your choice of these options and what mailing address you want the cutter sent to. Thanks.


----------



## DirkT (Sep 25, 2006)

Can we get info on how much this cutter is going to cost? A bunch of people have asked but so far there has been no answer.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

DirkT said:


> Can we get info on how much this cutter is going to cost? A bunch of people have asked but so far there has been no answer.


Please PM Bigwaved. Per the MAP (min advertised price) agreement with Palio, the price can not be public. :u

~Mark


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DirkT said:


> Can we get info on how much this cutter is going to cost? A bunch of people have asked but so far there has been no answer.


I have PMd all who have asked with the estimate. As Mark stated, the maker of this product has requirements that we need to follow.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Bigwaved said:


> _*Update:
> 
> *_I am going to let this run through Sunday. After that I will PM all invloved with the details of how much and method of payments available. Upon receipt of this PM, let me know your choice of these options and what mailing address you want the cutter sent to. Thanks.


Sounds like a plan!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

good deal. jet let me know where the money is going. i have it already in the paypal account ready for deployment


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I have PMd all who have asked with the estimate. As Mark stated, the maker of this product has requirements that we need to follow.


I am also interested in the price. Please pm me. Thanks


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Could you PM me the estimated price as well please?


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I have PMd all who have asked with the estimate. As Mark stated, the maker of this product has requirements that we need to follow.


Did I delete your PM on accident, or do I have to request one? If so consider this that  I'm good w/ PayPool too

Frank


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Frank,

I will send another.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*35* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch*
2. * fpkjr*
3. *Funnymantrip*
4. *emelbee*
5. *JHawk*
6. *Montecristo #2*
7. *Tristan*
8. *Seabird*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield*
13. *SDMate*
14. *Diesel Kineval*
16. *dunng* *x2*
17. *DirkT
*18. *Malic23
*19.* Seanohue
*20. *Dudegroovin
*21. *Hornitomonster*
22. *Motownflip
*23. *AnimageCGF
*24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd*
26. *sigarz*
27. *stevieray
*28. *croatan*
29. *msad1217*
30.* RockyP
*31.* Nestor Z.
*32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier*
34. *a2vr6
* 35. *Stog-a-boy*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

One of Diesel Kineval's is mine so I guess I could be removed from the list.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> One of Diesel Kineval's is mine so I guess I could be removed from the list.


You young guys are screwing with me!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You young guys are screwing with me!


:r Sorry about that.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You young guys are screwing with me!


 :sb :r :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*35* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield**-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23
*19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin
*21. *Hornitomonster*
22. *Motownflip
*23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray
*28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.
*32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
* 35. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*35* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield**-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23
*19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster*
22. *Motownflip
*23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray
*28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.
*32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
* 35. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*35* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received*
9. *Fugwumpy*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield**-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23
*19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster*
22. *Motownflip
*23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray
*28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.
*32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
* 35. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I need addresses and payment choices form those who are not listed as received. Thanks.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Because I'm a dumbass three PM's sent...:r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

PM sent with my info........


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*36* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
9. Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip
*23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*36* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
9. Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Old version style for me please.

PM already sent.

Thank You.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*38* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
9. Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
*35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

mailed today hopefully you should have cash in hand by tuesday


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

me too, mailed out this Friday afternoon from NY hopefully youll get it next week sometime.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

For the PayPal users, use "cutter" for the description. It should already go without saying, but "tobacco" is not an appropriate term to use.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

when should we send payment?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

My MO went out today.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RockyP said:


> when should we send payment?


My PayPal account is ready now. I asked for those to happen on Monday. It is safe to submit it now. Checks and money orders can go out at any time with my expectation of Monday at the latest.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*39* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
9. Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
*35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i will send my paypal payment on monday.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*39* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
*35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, count me in. I hope these things are as good as you guys say they are. I'll PM my addy and get you the paypal soon.

Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

price?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Paypal sent.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*40* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *a2vr6
*35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received
*37. *Greerzilla**-addy received**
*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Three people have not PMd their addy or payment method. If I do not receive them , my assumption will be that they are not going to purchase a cutter. If that is incorrect, look at the list in this thread. If your name doesn't show an "addy received" behind it, then send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*40* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Grownassman*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* HCI
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received
*37. *whiteboard**-addy received**
*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for doing this, Dave. Can't wait to get rid of my two Xikar Redwood Cap Crushers. They look great. They suck.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave, can I get one if someone backs out on their confirmation?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd like to get in too if it's possible.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

On a later date if u can get the carbon or burl let me know Capt'n


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Dave, can I get one if someone backs out on their confirmation?


I have not ordered, so you can be in either way. PM sent.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I'd like to get in too if it's possible.


PM sent.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*40* confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* icehog3
*25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received
*37. *whiteboard**-addy received**
*

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave, just PM'ed you a question.....Tom


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am giving this about a half of an hour. After that, I am calling it closed.


----------



## smokie stover (May 19, 2006)

Am I too late?
Depends on what kind of discount.
Ross


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smokie stover said:


> Am I too late?
> Depends on what kind of discount.
> Ross


One dowrah!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*41 *confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* icehog3**-addy received*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received
*37. *whiteboard**-addy received
*38. *RGD**-addy received*
39. smokie stover? 

Okay, this is the list of people. The ones in *bold* are a go for the plain black version, the question marks I could not tell. Please look at it and let me know who wants the the plain black kind


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

This is closed. Smokie stover, send a reply to my PM by tomorrow morning if you want in. The order will be placed tomorrow.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*41 *confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* icehog3**-addy received*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RockyP**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received
*37. *whiteboard**-addy received
*38. *RGD**-addy received*
39. smokie stover?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Paypal sent this morning.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Paypal sent this morning.


Ditto for me.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*40 *confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* icehog3**-addy received*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RGD**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received
*37. *whiteboard**-addy received
*38. smokie stover?


__________________
_*
*_


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

paypal sent.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

PayPal send for my x2! Thanks!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*41 *confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. * fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received
* 9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received
*16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* icehog3**-addy received*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RGD**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received
*37. *whiteboard**-addy received
*38. *smokie stover*


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

PayPal sent - thanks!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*41 *confirmed as in so far.

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received*
7. *Tristan**-addy received*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* icehog3**-addy received*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received*
26. *sigarz**-addy received*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received*
29. *msad1217**-addy received*
30.* RGD**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received*
38. *smokie stover-addy received*


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I am assuming/hoping this list is final?

That is, unless we get enough additions to make it cheaper yet.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It is final.


Greerzilla said:


> I am assuming/hoping this list is final?
> 
> That is, unless we get enough additions to make it cheaper yet.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Cool, and thanks again for setting this up!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Payment sent
Dave, thanks for taking this under your wing. Mark thanks for allowing the GB pricing. You both are true BOTL.
Frank


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Dave - payment has been sent, I sent you a PM as well.

Thanks again for setting this up.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Order placed this a.m.*

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received*
24.* icehog3**-addy received*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Order placed this a.m.*

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Order placed this a.m.*

1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I received an email stating that the cutter are boxed up and ready to go! If you were planning on using Paypal and haven't yet, please do. My assumption is that the checks and money orders are already on their way.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Mines heading your way, Priority mail!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I missed it! 

IF anyone has to back out, can I take their spot?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Trumpet said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I missed it!
> 
> IF anyone has to back out, can I take their spot?


PM sent

~Mark


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> PM sent
> 
> ~Mark


Way to go Mark, always willing to help out a straggling BOTL.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I knew I should have gotten in on this.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Way to go Mark, always willing to help out a straggling BOTL.


Not "straggling"....I prefer to think of it as "fashionably late". 

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment.

*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment.

*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received**-Paid*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received**-Paid*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Just curious -- is there an ETA on these? I'm just psyched to get a good cutter!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

+1 on that... I just found out that cirgarmony is based about 20 miles from my homes, so my cutter will travel from NOVA to Oregon back to NOVA. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> +1 on that... I just found out that cirgarmony is based about 20 miles from my homes, so my cutter will travel from NOVA to Oregon back to NOVA. :r


That is hilarious.  As soon as I know, so will all of the rest of you. I plan on shipping them back out as soon as they arrive depending on which day they arrive. Hot potato-like.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> +1 on that... I just found out that cirgarmony is based about 20 miles from my homes, so my cutter will travel from NOVA to Oregon back to NOVA. :r


Same here...We are in Maryland. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Same here...We are in Maryland. :r


They have a "No Redskins Fan" business policy though. You had to deal through me.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> That is hilarious.  As soon as I know, so will all of the rest of you. I plan on shipping them back out as soon as they arrive depending on which day they arrive. Hot potato-like.


Well, I can't speak for everyone else, but if you don't get them out same day, or even next day, I will understand. Life happens and you have like 40 cutters to mail.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> They have a "No Redskins Fan" business policy though. You had to deal through me.


Whew, luckily I am a Chief's fan.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> They have a "No Redskins Fan" business policy though. You had to deal through me.


:r :r Real Funny


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> :r :r Real Funny


You have to have a sense of humor to watch them on Sundays, so I knew you would like it.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> They have a "No Redskins Fan" business policy though. You had to deal through me.


Good thing I'm a Ravens fan


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment.

*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received**-Paid*
18. *Malic23-addy received*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received**-Paid*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received**-Paid*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received**-Paid*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> +1 on that... I just found out that cirgarmony is based about 20 miles from my homes, so my cutter will travel from NOVA to Oregon back to NOVA. :r


:tpd: Me and you both - :r

I was in on the first Palio group buy (should have bought two then) - and so that one went from NOVA to Texas and back to NOVA - when I'm less than 10 miles from him - 

These are some traveling cutters - 

Ron


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment.

*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received**-Paid*
18. *Malic23-addy received**-Paid*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received**-Paid*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received**-Paid*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received**-Paid*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Got the check today, Dave should have the cutters early next week!

~Mark


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Got the check today, Dave should have the cutters early next week!
> 
> ~Mark


Plenty of time to get it for my Christmas stocking!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment.

*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received**-Paid*
18. *Malic23-addy received**-Paid*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received**-Paid*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received**-Paid*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received**-Paid*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received**-Paid*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received**-Paid*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

is this deal done?....i want one

stick


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

stickman said:


> is this deal done?....i want one
> 
> stick


:r :r :r 
The neverending quest for the Palio


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

stickman said:


> is this deal done?....i want one
> 
> stick


This go around is closed. Sorry.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Sigarz said:


> :r :r :r
> The neverending quest for the Palio


gee it wasnt THAT funny...LOL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment.

*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received**-Paid*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received**-Paid*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received**-Paid*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received**-Paid*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received**-Paid*
18. *Malic23-addy received**-Paid*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received**-Paid*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received**-Paid*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received**-Paid*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received**-Paid*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received**-Paid*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid

*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

They are on their way!

0103 8555 7498 6940 1878

~Mark


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> They are on their way!
> 
> 0103 8555 7498 6940 1878
> 
> ~Mark


WTG Dave and Mark!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment. DC#  0103 8555 7498 6940 1878
** 
*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received**-Paid*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received-**-Paid*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received**-Paid*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received**-Paid*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received**-Paid*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received**-Paid*
18. *Malic23-addy received**-Paid*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received**-Paid*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received**-Paid*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received**-Paid*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received**-Paid*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received**-Paid*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid
*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Awaiting shipment. DC#  0103 8555 7498 6940 1878
** 
*1. *dagrinch-addy received*
2. *fpkjr**-addy received**-Paid*
3. *Funnymantrip**-addy received**-Paid*
4. *emelbee**-addy received-Paid*
5. *JHawk**-addy received-Paid*
6. *Montecristo #2**-addy received**-Paid*
7. *Tristan**-addy received**-Paid*
8. *Seabird**-addy received**-Paid* 
9. *Fugwumpy-addy received**-Paid*
10. *yachties23**-addy received**-Paid*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**addy received-**-Paid*
12. *68Trishield** x2-addy received**-Paid*
13. *SDMate**-addy received-Paid*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-addy received**-Paid*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-addy received**-Paid*
16. *dunng* *x2**-addy received**-Paid*
17. *DirkT**-addy received**-Paid*
18. *Malic23-addy received**-Paid*
19.* Seanohue**-addy received**-Paid*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-addy received-Paid*
21. *Hornitomonster**-addy received**-Paid*
22. *Motownflip**-addy received-Paid*
23. *AnimageCGF**-addy received-Paid*
24.* icehog3**-addy received**-Paid*
25.* puffmtd**-addy received-Paid*
26. *sigarz**-addy received**-Paid*
27. *stevieray-addy received**-Paid*
28. *croatan**-addy received**-Paid*
29. *msad1217**-addy received**-Paid*
30.* RGD**-addy received-Paid*
31.* Nestor Z.**-addy received-Paid*
32. *SlideBone**-addy received**-Paid*
33. *hoosier**-addy received*
34. *Greerzilla**-addy received**-Paid*
35.* Dirty Dee**-addy received**-Paid*
36.* CigarGal**-addy received**-Paid*
37. *whiteboard**-addy received**-Paid*
38. *smokie stover-addy received**-Paid*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

They have arrived.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> They have arrived.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> They have arrived.


Where's mine? :r*MAO* :r*MAO*

j/k
Dave, wishing you and your family a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Where's mine? :r*MAO* :r*MAO*
> 
> j/k
> Dave, wishing you and your family a Happy Thanksgiving


I am planning on packing these all up tomorrow to get them out on Friday. Saturday will be the latest.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I am planning on packing these all up tomorrow to get them out on Friday. Saturday will be the latest.


What??? You mean you don't have the boxes all made up and ready to go??? Freaking slacker. . . . :r :r :r

If I didn't say it before - Thanks so much for taking the lead on this - much appreciated!

Ron


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Remember to include a couple of bee-hikes for myself and Dave tri shield! :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

RGD said:


> What??? You mean you don't have the boxes all made up and ready to go??? Freaking slacker. . . . :r :r :r
> 
> If I didn't say it before - Thanks so much for taking the lead on this - much appreciated!
> 
> Ron


Ditto on that... you should be getting some mad ring guage increases from us when these arrive. Well, only one at a time from me since I am a nOOb, but I plan on giving you more later.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Man!

looking forward to cutting some Stogies up with the new toy


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Here they are:

http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q207/Bigwaved/?action=view&current=IMG_4189.jpg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Oh Boy! Can I pick the one I want?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Oh Boy! Can I pick the one I want?


Go ahead, Tim. I haven't taken them out of the box yet.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I am planning on packing these all up tomorrow to get them out on Friday. Saturday will be the latest.


Why don't you enjoy your Thanksgiving and get them out Monday?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Oh Boy! Can I pick the one I want?





Bigwaved said:


> Go ahead, Tim. I haven't taken them out of the box yet.


Hey - no fair! If Tim gets to pick, I wanna pick too! 

Just joking - 

Fourth one from the left though, top row - 

Ron


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Why don't you enjoy your Thanksgiving and get them out Monday?


Shhh! If I have this job to do, then I may skate out of something less fun to do...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Shhh! If I have this job to do, then I may skate out of something less fun to do...


Doh!!!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Take a few hours spend it with your family, then pack em up.. Don't eat too much turkey, we don't want you sleeping :s when you need to be packing


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RGD said:


> Hey - no fair! If Tim gets to pick, I wanna pick too!


 I want whichever one Ron wants.

No, seriously, I want this one...

It's somehow different than the others...but I want the cutter case from the one next to it...

But...seriously...no...I want the one Ron wants...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah...that's the one I want too....


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I don't care which one, but that is my Western Digital Caliber III. I am glad to see it made the trip safely.

My magazine better not be in the bathroom with you! :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah!!! I see my two... ------^------------^


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> I don't care which one, but that is my Western Digital Caliber III. I am glad to see it made the trip safely.
> 
> * My magazine better not be in the bathroom with you!* :r


The midgets are moising it right now...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I broke this bad boy out tonight. It cuts like *butta'*!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> I broke this bad boy out tonight. It cuts like *butta'*!


 That's the one I want.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> That's the one I want.


Sure thing.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

All packed up, ready to go.

http://s137.photobucket.com/albums/q207/Bigwaved/?action=view&current=IMG_4191-1.jpg


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> All packed up, ready to go.


Dave,
I can't beleive you got these done so quickly.

I know I've thanked you a few times for doing this. In all honesty, I have never seen a GB, on any board, be run so efficiently as you ran this one.

With sincere thanks,
Frank


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Dave,
> I can't beleive you got these done so quickly.
> 
> I know I've thanked you a few times for doing this. In all honesty, I have never seen a GB, on any board, be run so efficiently as you ran this one.
> ...


That's why he should get close to 1000 RG after we receive these, if not over. This ones for you :al


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*All packed up. I will ship them Friday.
** 
*1. *dagrinch-Check is in the mail**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3041*
2. *fpkjr**-**Paid-**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3058*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3065*
4. *emelbee**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3072*
5. *JHawk**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3089*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Paid-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2662*
7. *Tristan**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3102*
8. *Seabird**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3119*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3126*
10. *yachties23**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3133*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3140*
12. *68Trishield** x2-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
13. *SDMate**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3164*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
16. *dunng* *x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3171*
17. *DirkT**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3188*
18. *Malic23-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3195*
19.* Seanohue**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3201*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3218*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3225*
22. *Motownflip**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3232*
23. *AnimageCGF**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3249*
24.* icehog3**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3256*
25.* puffmtd**-Paid-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3263*
26. *sigarz**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3270*
27. *stevieray-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3287*
28. *croatan**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3317*
29. *msad1217**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3324*
30.* RGD**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2648*
31.* Nestor Z.**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3331*
32. *SlideBone**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3348*
33. *hoosier**-**Check is in the mail**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3355*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3362*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2617*
36.* CigarGal**-**Paid-0306 1070 0005 1908 2624*
37. *whiteboard**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2631*
38. *smokie stover-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2655
*


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for making this easy!!! RG bumped.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Awesome Dave,

Great job on this group buy, fast and efficient. Just plain awesome.

I think I can even see my package, probably the one in the brown box.

Thanks again for setting this up, can't wait to try my palio.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Awesome Dave,
> 
> Great job on this group buy, fast and efficient. Just plain awesome.
> 
> ...


Your box is the bigger one. I thought you may want the magazine delivered in one piece.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Your box is the bigger one. I thought you may want the magazine delivered in one piece.


Probably a little easier to read that way. If you have some extra time, you could remove all the pages written in German. :r I was a little confused while reading my first issue of the ECCJ. It took a little while to get used to the 
way it is written in two languages.

Thanks again for setting this up and taking care of my extras.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice work, Dave. Thanks for supporting your Post Office


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Dave U R the best. 

I can't wait to clip that first stogie with the Palio.

It'll be kinda like a christening.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks a ton for doing this group buy AND for including a n00b!! I am really looking forward to my new cutter!!!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for everything dave! you make buyin stuff so easy 
ps Your the Man


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hope it got you out of peeling potatos Mister!! :r 

Thanks so much Dave....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Hope it got you out of peeling potatos Mister!! :r
> 
> Thanks so much Dave....


Scott free!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy DC#s batman! Thanks for all your work in putting this together Dave! You kick ass!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*The post office has received everything as of 0915 today. You shoulsd be holding one of these bad boys in your hand by early next week. Enjoy.
**
*1. *dagrinch-Check is in the mail**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3041*
2. *fpkjr**-**Paid-**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3058*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3065*
4. *emelbee**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3072*
5. *JHawk**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3089*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Paid-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2662*
7. *Tristan**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3102*
8. *Seabird**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3119*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3126*
10. *yachties23**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3133*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3140*
12. *68Trishield** x2-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
13. *SDMate**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3164*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
16. *dunng* *x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3171*
17. *DirkT**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3188*
18. *Malic23-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3195*
19.* Seanohue**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3201*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3218*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3225*
22. *Motownflip**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3232*
23. *AnimageCGF**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3249*
24.* icehog3**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3256*
25.* puffmtd**-Paid-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3263*
26. *sigarz**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3270*
27. *stevieray-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3287*
28. *croatan**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3317*
29. *msad1217**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3324*
30.* RGD**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2648*
31.* Nestor Z.**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3331*
32. *SlideBone**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3348*
33. *hoosier**-**Check is in the mail**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3355*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3362*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2617*
36.* CigarGal**-**Paid-0306 1070 0005 1908 2624*
37. *whiteboard**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2631*
38. *smokie stover-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2655
*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*The post office has received everything as of 0915 today. You shoulsd be holding one of these bad boys in your hand by early next week. Enjoy.
**
*1. *dagrinch-Check is in the mail**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3041*
2. *fpkjr**-**Paid-**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3058*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3065*
4. *emelbee**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3072*
5. *JHawk**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3089*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Paid-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2662*
7. *Tristan**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3102*
8. *Seabird**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3119*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3126*
10. *yachties23**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3133*
11. *Ms. FloydP-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3140*
12. *68Trishield** x2-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
13. *SDMate**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3164*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3157*
16. *dunng* *x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3171*
17. *DirkT**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3188*
18. *Malic23-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3195*
19.* Seanohue**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3201*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3218*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3225*
22. *Motownflip**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3232*
23. *AnimageCGF**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3249*
24.* icehog3**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3256*
25.* puffmtd**-Paid-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3263*
26. *sigarz**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3270*
27. *stevieray-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3287*
28. *croatan**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3317*
29. *msad1217**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3324*
30.* RGD**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2648*
31.* Nestor Z.**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3331*
32. *SlideBone**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3348*
33. *hoosier**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3355*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3362*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2617*
36.* CigarGal**-**Paid-0306 1070 0005 1908 2624*
37. *whiteboard**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2631*
38. *smokie stover-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2655*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Buyers, check for your trader feedback. If you did not receive one from me, then send me a PM.*


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> *Buyers, check for your trader feedback. If you did not receive one from me, then send me a PM.*


Thanks Again for setting this up!!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I have mine in hand! Thanks again!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

got mine today, thanks


----------



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

Got mine as well. Thanks! 

-Manny


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> got mine today, thanks


If you got yours, mine should be here as well. I can't have a smoke tonight, but I will probably sacrifice one of the Thompsons I have that I don't smoke just to cut something.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Received my cutter today....thanks again for setting this up


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Mine came in also. Noticed a few minor changes between this one and my older one. The "Palio" inscription on the blades has changed. Also the, insignia, we will call it - on the corners has changed from black to silver and is stamped BOTL.

Good deal - 

Ron


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

got mine today - thanks again!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I got Frank's today. Thank you Dave!! Trader rating on it's way and all the RG I can give you if I can. Outstanding and very well organised. Thanks for letting me in on this at the last moment. Kudos Dave!!

*you must spread reputation around before giving to bigwaved again* I'll get you as soon as it will let me.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Just got the cutter today. Made my Monday a lot better! Used it to cut a Bucanero Salsa, boy oh boy does this baby cut with ease!

Thanks again!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine arrived today as well!! It looks great. Thanks again for running this GB.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I got mine indeed. Fast shipping! Thanks again for setting it up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Oh, it's so sleek, sexy and well constructed...


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

RGD said:


> Mine came in also. Noticed a few minor changes between this one and my older one. The "Palio" inscription on the blades has changed. Also the, insignia, we will call it - on the corners has changed from black to silver and is stamped BOTL.
> 
> Good deal -
> 
> Ron


Pretty sweet looking, huh? :u

~Mark


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

got mine, thanks again!!!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Got Mine. Thanks!!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

I got mine too, Thank you !  

Well done, very smooth group buy.


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

I got mine today, as well. One well run group buy. Thanks Dave.........and Mark, too!

I'm already 3 finger-tips down, but I love it none-the-less! :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

package arrived today 
cheers mate!:al :al


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

first cut was just made,like butter folks....thanks Dave


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just got mine in the mail today. Heading out to the porch shortly to test it out. Great job on the group buy. Thanks a lot.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine's here too. Excellent! Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> first cut was just made,like butter folks....thanks Dave


Like butter. What a great cutter. 
Thanks Dave! 
As Anita pointed out.
"*you must spread reputation around before giving to bigwaved again* I'll get you as soon as it will let me." Me too!! 

I can't say thank you enough.
Frank
<edit> I got mine sorry


----------



## smokie stover (May 19, 2006)

Got mine today also,that Palio sho am some fine cutter.
Thanks for a smooth deal.
Ross


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Updated as they are posted as received n this thread.
**
*1. *dagrinch-Check is in the mail**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3041*
2. *fpkjr**-**Paid-**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3058*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3065*
4. *emelbee**-**Transaction complete.*
5. *JHawk**-**Transaction complete.*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Transaction complete.*
7. *Tristan**-**Transaction complete.*
8. *Seabird**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3119*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Transaction complete.*
10. *yachties23**-**Transaction complete.*
11. *Ms. FloydP**-Transaction complete.*
12. *68Trishield-**Transaction complete.*
13. *SDMate**-**Transaction complete.*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Transaction complete.*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Transaction complete.*
16. *dunng-**Transaction complete.*
17. *DirkT**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3188*
18. *Malic23-**Transaction complete.*
19.* Seanohue**-**Transaction complete.*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3218*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Transaction complete.*
22. *Motownflip**-**Transaction complete.*
23. *AnimageCGF**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3249*
24.* icehog3**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3256*
25.* puffmtd**-Transaction complete.*
26. *sigarz**-**Transaction complete.*
27. *stevieray-**Transaction complete.*
28. *croatan**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3317*
29. *msad1217**-**Transaction complete.*
30.* RGD**-**Transaction complete.*
31.* Nestor Z.**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3331*
32. *SlideBone**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3348*
33. *hoosier**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3355*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Transaction complete.*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2617*
36.* CigarGal**-**Paid-0306 1070 0005 1908 2624*
37. *whiteboard**-**Transaction complete.*
38. *smokie stover-**Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 2655*


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Received my Palio today. Unfortunately, I didn't get home to get the mail until about 20 minutes ago. Too late for me to try it out tonight, but there's always tomorrow. Thanks again for orgainizing this, Dave.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Updated per USPS website. Thanks to all that have submitted their trader feedback so far.
**
*1. *dagrinch-Check is in the mail**-Delivered*
2. *fpkjr**-**Transaction complete.*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Transaction complete.*
4. *emelbee**-**Transaction complete.*
5. *JHawk**-**Transaction complete.*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Transaction complete.*
7. *Tristan**-**Transaction complete.*
8. *Seabird**-**Transaction complete.*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Transaction complete.*
10. *yachties23**-**Transaction complete.*
11. *Ms. FloydP**-Transaction complete.*
12. *68Trishield-**Transaction complete.*
13. *SDMate**-**Transaction complete.*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Transaction complete.*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Transaction complete.*
16. *dunng-**Transaction complete.*
17. *DirkT**-**Transaction complete.*
18. *Malic23-**Transaction complete.*
19.* Seanohue**-**Transaction complete.*
20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3218*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Transaction complete.*
22. *Motownflip**-**Transaction complete.*
23. *AnimageCGF**-**Transaction complete.*
24.* icehog3**-**Transaction complete.*
25.* puffmtd**-Transaction complete.*
26. *sigarz**-**Transaction complete.*
27. *stevieray-**Transaction complete.*
28. *croatan**-**Transaction complete.*
29. *msad1217**-**Transaction complete.*
30.* RGD**-**Transaction complete.*
31.* Nestor Z.**-**Transaction complete.*
32. *SlideBone**-**Transaction complete.*
33. *hoosier**-**Transaction complete.*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Transaction complete.*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Transaction complete.*
36.* CigarGal**-**Transaction complete.*
37. *whiteboard**-**Transaction complete.*
38. *smokie stover-**Transaction complete.*


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> *Updated per USPS website. Thanks to all that have submitted their trader feedback so far.
> **
> *
> 20. *Dudegroovin **x2**-Paid**-**0306 1070 0005 1908 3218*


Well, of all the dumb luck. I'm the last one. Perhaps it has something to do with the weather. Figured I'd be the first to get mine since I live in the same part of the country as BigWaved. I enjoy my cigars outside, so needless to say, I wouldn't have had occasion to try it out today anyway. Wind was blowing the snow sideways most of the day and temp was around 17 F.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

You are close enough that they probably put it on a truck instead of a plane. That sucks. Tomorrow should be the day. Your DC# is saying "accepted" as of right now.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Got it today Dave....You're Awesome!!

Think I'll try it out on a Party Short first!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Got it today Dave....You're Awesome!!
> 
> Think I'll try it out on a Party Short first!


Keep the paws clear of the blades, hoss, that little bugger is SHARP!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Updated per USPS website. Thanks to all that have submitted their trader feedback so far.
**
*1. *dagrinch-Check is in the mail**-Delivered*
2. *fpkjr**-**Transaction complete.*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Transaction complete.*
4. *emelbee**-**Transaction complete.*
5. *JHawk**-**Transaction complete.*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Transaction complete.*
7. *Tristan**-**Transaction complete.*
8. *Seabird**-**Transaction complete.*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Transaction complete.*
10. *yachties23**-**Transaction complete.*
11. *Ms. FloydP**-Transaction complete.*
12. *68Trishield-**Transaction complete.*
13. *SDMate**-**Transaction complete.*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Transaction complete.*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Transaction complete.*
16. *dunng-**Transaction complete.*
17. *DirkT**-**Transaction complete.*
18. *Malic23-**Transaction complete.*
19.* Seanohue**-**Transaction complete.*
20. *Dudegroovin **-Arrival at unit!!!*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Transaction complete.*
22. *Motownflip**-**Transaction complete.*
23. *AnimageCGF**-**Transaction complete.*
24.* icehog3**-**Transaction complete.*
25.* puffmtd**-Transaction complete.*
26. *sigarz**-**Transaction complete.*
27. *stevieray-**Transaction complete.*
28. *croatan**-**Transaction complete.*
29. *msad1217**-**Transaction complete.*
30.* RGD**-**Transaction complete.*
31.* Nestor Z.**-**Transaction complete.*
32. *SlideBone**-**Transaction complete.*
33. *hoosier**-**Transaction complete.*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Transaction complete.*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Transaction complete.*
36.* CigarGal**-**Transaction complete.*
37. *whiteboard**-**Transaction complete.*
38. *smokie stover-**Transaction complete.*


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

Got Mine yesterday! Internet kinda went south on me and forgot to post here when it was up.

This thing is a beaut and arrived in pristine shape the way you shipped it.

Thanks alot dave. Trader feedback on its way.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I went ahead and used it on a thompson so I didn't waste a cigar since I couldn't smoke last night. I wouldn't say it cuts like butter, as it still needs some force, but it does make one of the cleanest cuts I've seen. 

Worth the money IMO.thanks again.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Updated per USPS website. Thanks to all that have submitted their trader feedback so far.
**
*1. *dagrinch-Transaction complete*
2. *fpkjr**-**Transaction complete.*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Transaction complete.*
4. *emelbee**-**Transaction complete.*
5. *JHawk**-**Transaction complete.*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Transaction complete.*
7. *Tristan**-**Transaction complete.*
8. *Seabird**-**Transaction complete.*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Transaction complete.*
10. *yachties23**-**Transaction complete.*
11. *Ms. FloydP**-Transaction complete.*
12. *68Trishield-**Transaction complete.*
13. *SDMate**-**Transaction complete.*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Transaction complete.*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Transaction complete.*
16. *dunng-**Transaction complete.*
17. *DirkT**-**Transaction complete.*
18. *Malic23-**Transaction complete.*
19.* Seanohue**-**Transaction complete.*
20. *Dudegroovin **-Arrival at unit!!!*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Transaction complete.*
22. *Motownflip**-**Transaction complete.*
23. *AnimageCGF**-**Transaction complete.*
24.* icehog3**-**Transaction complete.*
25.* puffmtd**-Transaction complete.*
26. *sigarz**-**Transaction complete.*
27. *stevieray-**Transaction complete.*
28. *croatan**-**Transaction complete.*
29. *msad1217**-**Transaction complete.*
30.* RGD**-**Transaction complete.*
31.* Nestor Z.**-**Transaction complete.*
32. *SlideBone**-**Transaction complete.*
33. *hoosier**-**Transaction complete.*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Transaction complete.*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Transaction complete.*
36.* CigarGal**-**Transaction complete.*
37. *whiteboard**-**Transaction complete.*
38. *smokie stover-**Transaction complete.*


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

ackage has arrived...thanks Dave...will bump ya when the system lets me...you are da bomb!

Can someone post a pic showing this cutter being used as a cigar holder?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> ackage has arrived...thanks Dave...will bump ya when the system lets me...you are da bomb!
> 
> Can someone post a pic showing this cutter being used as a cigar holder?


Rock Star posted one a bit ago.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CigarGal said:


> Can someone post a pic showing this cutter being used as a cigar holder?


 http://www.paliocutters.com/distinction


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

Neither snow, nor rain, nor heat, nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds. And so, my postal courier trudged through the snow to today deliver.......










Yahoo! It's cliptastic!

Many thanks to our man Bigwaved for his fantastic service to the group, lighting response, and other gorilla-like qualities. I probably wouldn't have gone about getting one of these, but the group purchase put me over the edge. Plus, now I've got a Christmas present ready to go for a hard to shop for BOTL.

Dude


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

It has been Cold in California...I haven't tried mine out..I just stare at it


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*This is done! 

Thanks to all that participated. Enjoy your new cutter.
**
*1. *dagrinch-Transaction complete*
2. *fpkjr**-**Transaction complete.*
3. *Funnymantrip**-**Transaction complete.*
4. *emelbee**-**Transaction complete.*
5. *JHawk**-**Transaction complete.*
6. *Montecristo #2**-**Transaction complete.*
7. *Tristan**-**Transaction complete.*
8. *Seabird**-**Transaction complete.*
9. *Fugwumpy-**Transaction complete.*
10. *yachties23**-**Transaction complete.*
11. *Ms. FloydP**-Transaction complete.*
12. *68Trishield-**Transaction complete.*
13. *SDMate**-**Transaction complete.*
14. *Diesel Kineval**-**Transaction complete.*
15. *Stog-a-boy**-**Transaction complete.*
16. *dunng-**Transaction complete.*
17. *DirkT**-**Transaction complete.*
18. *Malic23-**Transaction complete.*
19.* Seanohue**-**Transaction complete.*
20. *Dudegroovin **-**Transaction complete.*
21. *Hornitomonster**-**Transaction complete.*
22. *Motownflip**-**Transaction complete.*
23. *AnimageCGF**-**Transaction complete.*
24.* icehog3**-**Transaction complete.*
25.* puffmtd**-Transaction complete.*
26. *sigarz**-**Transaction complete.*
27. *stevieray-**Transaction complete.*
28. *croatan**-**Transaction complete.*
29. *msad1217**-**Transaction complete.*
30.* RGD**-**Transaction complete.*
31.* Nestor Z.**-**Transaction complete.*
32. *SlideBone**-**Transaction complete.*
33. *hoosier**-**Transaction complete.*
34. *Greerzilla**-**Transaction complete.*
35.* Dirty Dee**-**Transaction complete.*
36.* CigarGal**-**Transaction complete.*
37. *whiteboard**-**Transaction complete.*
38. *smokie stover-**Transaction complete.*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Mark,

Thanks for the professionalism and great service on your end.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Just got mine in today and you know I clipped my first cigar with it already. It cuts smoothly. Almost too smooth; darn I will have to practice a few more times with it.  

Thanks Bigwaved for this opportunity.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

So....how about those new ones??


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

JPH said:


> So....how about those new ones??


how many does one man need??:r


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'm in if there's a new GP! I think Jeremy should head this one up


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> I'm in if there's a new GP!  I think Jeremy should head this one up


I'm to busy to head it up...but since you offered we'll let you start the thread....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got the Burlwood on today. Looks and feels great.

If you guys do a group buy, I will go for a Carbon Fiber one.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in :r


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> I'm in :r


Once you are able to work out a group buy, Mark, I will run it again.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> I'm in :r


Actually wouldn't it be good for you to lead this?....I mean we can cut out the middle man....seriously what the deal brother...?

Edit: Bigwaved...thanks for taking charge!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I would need to get in on the next group buy  It's time I upgraded to a Palio already


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

JPH said:


> Actually wouldn't it be good for you to lead this?....I mean we can cut out the middle man....seriously what the deal brother...?
> 
> Edit: Bigwaved...thanks for taking charge!


There is definitely a reason...if you want to head it up, you'll find out :u


----------

